# Political Ad



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

funny, def an interesting way to waste money lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i thought this was genius


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

08beast said:


> funny, def an interesting way to waste money lol


Didn't cost me a dime. Big Ole free Smile.

I'd vote for pretty much anybody running against that commy witch. I think it's ingenious too, Phree


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

she is a waste of skin and air if you ask me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! :bigok:


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm just not big on all the political stuff they put out. or the hole political approach of seeing who can talk the most trash about the opponite. still funny to watch tho.


----------

